# Snap Cap FP



## Rangertrek (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a client requesting a "snap cap" FP similar to this photo.
Anyone have a recommendation for a kit or supplier for this one?
I know this one is a screw cap, client just wants a snap cap.
Thanks.


----------

